# At the beach



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

only 2 photos :nerd: .... she is 20 months old and has only just started venturing out into the water lol ... she even did a bit of hunting and caught a few tiny shrimps lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute pictures of Lucky!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Neat pictures. Don't you just love mudflats? Acres and acres and acres for the dogs to run round on and no one in sight.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I had all that area for my dogs to run! Lucky .... Lucky! Haha.


----------

